# Future APHA Stud???



## Joppatrailrider (Apr 12, 2012)

I have a bay APHA stud who just turned 2, he has got the temperament any horse person would die to have in a horse, he is sweet calm, patient and in my opinion very good looking. I have done a lot of research about breeding and know you shouldn't start breeding till he is at least 3, and it doesn't just take good looks to let a horse be a stud. He has pretty good bloodlines and both his parents are known for being calm horses, I have had this horse since he was 4 months and have taught him pretty much everything he knows, and training him has been a PEICE OF CAKE! He has literally been bombproof since I got him, and when I go to teach him something new he picks it up like he has done it before. He learned how to flex, yield his hindquarters and back in 20 min! Learned how to load and unload in half an hour! Infact one time I was working on my mare to load in a 2H straight load and while I was lunging her he got on the trailer by himself and just stood in there like he was showing he how to do it . I would love for anyone's opinion if I should keep him a stud or not, if he is really as pretty as I think he is, information about breeding a stud and whatever else would help me out!!! Please give you honest opinion in what you think about him or if I should cut him and not be just another who thinks she has a pretty horse, and please try to be polite about it  Will try to get pictures of him up tommorrow!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Would need confo pics in order to really determine if he's stud material. There are so many average stallions out there with okay confo that are "good-looking" and have a good temperament, that adding another to the market probably isn't a great idea. To me, in order for a horse to be stud material, it has to be the COMPLETE package, meaning it has to have stellar conformation, good looks, good temperament and good bloodlines. If the horse is missing ANY of those things, it needs to be a gelding. JMHO.


----------



## Joppatrailrider (Apr 12, 2012)

I agree, I don't want him to be just another so so stallion, if he doesn't make me say WOW then he doesn't need to be a stud, I think he looks pretty darn good for a 2yr old but that could just be me because he is my pride and joy lol  but I will put pictures of him up tomorrow so you can see his conformation. He Has straight legs and is pretty stocky and square. Thank you for your opinion!


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

If he's not a world champion, he needs to be gelded. Even some world champions should be gelded. Your reasons.

1. He's pretty.
2. He's smart.
3. He has "pretty good bloodlines".

Here are some stallions you should look at to see if your horse matches up:
Simons Show Horses - Zippos Sensation
Knaus Show Horses - Barron & Peggy Knaus
Special Invitation @ Yarnelle Farms
A Scenic Impulse - APHA Stallion
Paint Horses for Sale or Breeding at Jarvis Ranch
Mountain View Paint Horse Ranch

I can assure you, all of these studs are pretty, smart, and have stellar bloodlines. They are also proven performance horses, have earnings, and produce world champion foals. If your horse can provide something that these guys can't, then you should breed him. 

Please don't get bent out of shape by my blunt opinion. Geld your horse, both he and you will be happier and safer.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Conformation isn't the only thing a responsible breeder takes into consideration.

Have you been showing your horse? A good-looking horse that's done nothing but beautify a pasture isn't a good choice when choosing a stallion to breed a mare with.


----------



## Joppatrailrider (Apr 12, 2012)

No no, I appreciate your opinions, I have been second guessing about keeping him a stud because we all know there is plenty of world champions out there. And no his breeding isn't the best, you are right about that, there is a lot of "good bloodlines" and he doesn't need to be one of them, he is definelty pretty and I wouldn't mind having a pretty gelding  I just get so many compliments on his conformation and attitude and people offering to buy him I just thought maybe I should stud him. I think after your opinion I may just have myself a pretty gelding . Thank you so much for your opinion.


----------



## Joppatrailrider (Apr 12, 2012)

He hasn't really been shown to much. Just got myself a trailer awhile back and I plan on showing him more this year, as to the bloodlines again I also agree if he doesn't have world champions then he really shouldn't be bred, I have an AQHA mare who's bloodlines are filled top and bottom with hall of fame champions! HECK she has champions in her name! She is the old foundation bred which I LOVE! Nice stocky horses!


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Yeah, unfortunately that's how it is nowadays. Not only do you have a market full of great studs, but you also have to think of how you are going to logistically breed your stallion. Like, can you afford and train your stallion to a dummy horse, can you collect and ship semen, are you going to pasture breed and face liabilities, how are you going to promote your stallion, etc.


----------



## Joppatrailrider (Apr 12, 2012)

Yes I have also brought that into consideration, I know there is more to breeding then just a good horse, I have thought about the cost, if I have the space and set up for a stallion, how I would breed him, and promoting him, but I know a lot of well known horse people around here, they would help me get him known b


----------



## Joppatrailrider (Apr 12, 2012)

But again it more than just breeding him to a mare and that's it, and also don't really care that he has to be pastures alone :/


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

.... I still wanna see some pictures, stud or not.


----------



## PaintedShanty (Dec 28, 2011)

Joppatrailrider said:


> But again it more than just breeding him to a mare and that's it, and also don't really care that he has to be pastures alone :/


This is a common misconception. 

Stallions don't actually need to be kept completely solitary - they only need to be unable to access mares that you aren't wanting them to cover. It is perfectly fine to have your stud in with geldings (or spayed mares if you have any) as long as everyone is properly introduced and you can keep an eye on things to make sure that nobody's getting chased off of feed and bullied to the point that it's unhealthy (so make sure that everyone's in good weight and that they're all happy and alert). 

Some people will put mares already confirmed to be in foal in with a stud, but you have to be careful with doing so because if she loses the foal, she'll start cycling again and he'll breed her. Many people that I've seen have found that having their stud in with other horses have improved their overall attitude (most likely reason is because horses are herd animals), but you will have to be aware and adjust as needed for your guy.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

Joppatrailrider said:


> I have a bay APHA stud who just turned 2, he has got the temperament any horse person would die to have in a horse, he is sweet calm, patient and in my opinion very good looking. I have done a lot of research about breeding and know you shouldn't start breeding till he is at least 3, and it doesn't just take good looks to let a horse be a stud. He has pretty good bloodlines and both his parents are known for being calm horses, I have had this horse since he was 4 months and have taught him pretty much everything he knows, and training him has been a PEICE OF CAKE! He has literally been bombproof since I got him, and when I go to teach him something new he picks it up like he has done it before. He learned how to flex, yield his hindquarters and back in 20 min! Learned how to load and unload in half an hour! Infact one time I was working on my mare to load in a 2H straight load and while I was lunging her he got on the trailer by himself and just stood in there like he was showing he how to do it . I would love for anyone's opinion if I should keep him a stud or not, if he is really as pretty as I think he is, information about breeding a stud and whatever else would help me out!!! Please give you honest opinion in what you think about him or if I should cut him and not be just another who thinks she has a pretty horse, and please try to be polite about it  Will try to get pictures of him up tommorrow!!


Geld him.


----------



## Joppatrailrider (Apr 12, 2012)

Haha ok my Internet was down today, and it won't let me upload the pics from my phone so I will have to load them tomorrow sorry :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

